# Vintage Mido Ocean Star Datoday



## Sgt_Bilko (Nov 5, 2013)

My father recently gave me an old Mido Ocean Star Datoday that he acquired secondhand about 35 years ago and it probably dates back to the early 70s or possibly the 60s. The watch itself has remained unused for a good 30 years and was left in a bedside drawer.

Last week after pulling out the watch we set the time & date and we saw it ran perfectly for three days, however the clasp is missing the small pin that would allow it to stay closed on the wrist so we popped into a local jeweller who seemed to get very excited the moment he saw it and shuttled off into a back room before coming back a minute later asking us to leave it with him.

For some silly reason he then pulled the crown and pin out, warning us to be careful of this but we both sensed his reaction was all a little weird and said we'd contact Mido regarding any parts before leaving. About an hour after we left the shop it became clear the watch was suddenly losing time and eventually stopped during the night...

I'd be interested to know if anybody can tell me anything about this watch and suggest some place trustworthy to handle a service and fix the clasp on the strap. I rather like the look of the watch and I simply wanted to get it working properly so I could wear it on a normal day to day basis. I've heard that Swatch are not the best people for handling repairs.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Nov 5, 2013)

I forgot to add that I'm UK based in Cornwall. The small inscription at the bottom of the watch reads "Double G 40 Microns Mido"


----------

